# Licensed Heat Transfer Suppliers



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

I have been looking for stock heat transfers with licensed images on them (bands and musicians, movie stars, licensed or trademarked brand names, cartoon characters, etc., ...)and I was wondering if anyone on the forum might have any leads into getting licensed design heat transfers for making tees.
I think it would be awesome to be able to put designs on whatever color tee a customer wanted, but I am having no luck locating anything I want.
Mostly I am looking for cartoon and band transfers.
Any suggestions or leads would be appreciated.
So far all I found is this place in the United Kingdom, but being I am in the US and they are in the UK, I can't even begin to imagine the shipping costs.
Anyone got any leads ???
Maybe we can start a database here ...


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi I have the opposite problem to you the transfers I need I can only find at pro world in the us, I am in the UK if its any help our shipping costs are a lot less to the US than the cost of shipping to the UK from the US a lightweight package to here from the US recently cost me 26$ ( as much as the item cost to buy) for me to have sent the same package back to the US it would have been around 11$ max so it might be worth you checking the shipping costs


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

yes i'd like to know who in the UK sells band transfers...all i can find is sellers on ebay selling poor quality iron on transfers. But i require high end quality transfers from a recommended company.


----------



## ttnkk (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you thoght about Flat Rate Shipping for USA and Internationally? That would probably be your best option through USPS. com plus you can get the boxes and other materials free or at a reduced price. Good luck

I too am looking for licensed and trademarked transfers I have had some leads but results 0.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

In general, there are no licensed transfers available for bands and cartoon characters. The licensees do not allow the manufacturer of transfers.


----------



## phildzigns (Jun 25, 2009)

I have found Wholesale Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Designs | T-shirt Heat Transfers to be a great place to work with. One of many.


----------

